# most reliable diesel commercial plow truck



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

ok guys first off i hate when people ask these questions. over the years ive been in all kinds of trucks. diesels and gas powered. i not have a 99 cummins that i push a 9.2 boss v with. i had a 05 duramax before that.

id like to up grade to a new boss 9.2 vxt with a set of wings.

im thinking i will up grade the truck at the same point and sell my built cummins as a package deal kinda thing.


id really like to get another cummins quad cab with a 6 speed.

im thinking about a short box as thats what i have now. a long box is just that. a little to long for me for every day use. i have a fuel tank and tool box mounted in the bed which leaves a little bed space but i get by just fine.

im plow commercialy and would like to see what every ones thoughts are on a every day driveable diesel truck and how they are holding up to a few years worth of plowing.

i really wouldnt mind another duramax. but im thinking the 9.2 with wings will throw the front over way to much. id like to find a quad cab short bed or a single cab long bed for the duramax.

ive also been looking at some powerstrokes quad cab short bed as well with a 6.0.

ive driven them all but not plowed with a newer 6.0. i really like the dodge and the ford for the straight axle. in the chevy i would end up going with a 4 inch lift and timbren to stand a little taller. im not looking for anything crazy here. im think like an exhaust and intake is all. maybe a small chip for mileage. not looking for a 700 horse hot rod like i have now.

what has been the favorite among work trucks in these year ranges. not looking for anything really fancy other then a truck i can work with and haul toys in or behind it.

will the 9.2 and wings be way to much for the chevy to handle?


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Are you looking to buy brand new? 2 years old? 5 years old? lol I would not buy a stick to plow with but that is me. I would either find a 06-07 dodge with a 5.9 or a 09-10 ford with a 6.4 They are both good trucks, the dodges best selling point has always been the cummins motor, the 5.9 is a great motor but I do not think the 6.7 has any advantages over the 6.4psd. They all make good trucks but for a work truck I would go with a dodge or ford (don't like IFS). I am a ford guy so I am a little biased. 
Hope that helps lol
Robert


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

What's wrong with the 99?


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

you know ive always been a chevy guy. this is my first dodge simply cause of the cummins and straight axle.

im looking at 03-05 duramax truck again,
03 -04 cummins
03-05 powerstrokes.

im not biased towards one or the other. thats why im curious to see what other people are thinking. honestly im thinking about another duramax but im not 100 percent on it.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Out of those I would go with the Dodge, then the GM and ford at the bottom of the list. I like the 6.0's but for work trucks they have a lot more problems than the Dodge or GM.
Robert


----------



## Sp3cialized (Dec 16, 2010)

Depending on how much $ you have.. you could always have the best of both worlds and SFA swap the DMax..


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

If you are buying new, and evaluating value.....

Go with the medium duty dodge. Get a new 4500 or 5500 with the cummins 6.7.

5.9 is very tested, but the 6.7 surpassed all of the others in the emissions standards, and STILL does not have to have the costly DEF that could freeze up on something like a plow truck. Although, there is DEF that works fine (look at over the road trucks for example). But IMO it is just one more thing to pay for and maintenance. Chevy has it, ford has it.

The Duramax would be a smart choice as well. How long has that been around? it's been over 10 years since Chevy had a diesel line up change from the 6.5. The 6.6 has only seen improvements with the new additions.

The Ford....... Now I am a Chevy man, but I own a Ford. BUT I own a 5.4 gasser. I support the ford truck, but not their diesel powertrain. They have had too many changes in too little time to trust ANYTHING they put under the hood that sucks diesel. I love my gasser, and the new 6.2 gasser is a nice addition. The Ford Reg. Cab 5.4/6.2 is the least costly to convert into, and maintain as a plow truck in comparison to Dodge and Chevy. Now, the Dodge isn't far behind that though.

Chevy is my favorite styling and I tried to find a way to walk in and buy a duramax for my fleet.... but I cannot justify it new.

The fact that GM did away with their medium duty line keeps me, and many other contractors from coming back in the door for our light duty (class 3) trucks. I got my Ford, hoping I would save up and get a DMax.... but I now have the need for a class five truck.... and I can't get that with GM. So off to Dodge I go. 

If you want to have a fleet, in service it makes sense to have all the same make. If you want to have a fleet with a class 4 or 5 in it, it is really down to just two. Ford and Dodge.... and if you want a Ford you will have to wait another five years for them to have something that is tested and reliable. For me the pricing, styling, cost to use, and depreciation all play roles in why I buy a truck. The Ram is the easiest truck to sell right now (used dealer told me that), and it holds a big after market. ANYTHING Cummins is good. They have said that with or without chrysler/dodge that they support the small truck/medium duty engine lines and will keep production. So if Dodge drops Cummins they will put it in something else.

I fell in love with my Ford gasser, but I will not waste my money on their new diesel. If Chevy brings back a CDL beater line, they should put it on a larger 1 ton style truck like the F450/550 has been for years. Ford was successful with that truck, and so is dodge.

Go price them out. You will probably find that dodge will be better by $5K on a new diesel. Ford will be a cheaper XL work truck but don't expect to see anything other than white and silver if you want a good price on that ford.


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

I can't believe nobody's mentioned Ford's 7.3. If you can find one that doesn't have a million miles on it and it's in good shape, I'd hop on one of those in a second! Of course I'm biased towards them, but my plow/daily driver truck is a 99 and has 230,000 on the clock and it's running like a champ. It's one of the most reliable diesel motors ever made. I think 03 was the last year for them. They didn't make insane power, something like 225hp and 500 ft/lbs, but honestly, that's more than enough to push a plow or pull most trailers.

If you go with a Ford 6.0, try to get a later year. The early ones, especially 03, had some problems that got fixed later in the production run.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

D&E;1167342 said:


> I can't believe nobody's mentioned Ford's 7.3. If you can find one that doesn't have a million miles on it and it's in good shape, I'd hop on one of those in a second! Of course I'm biased towards them, but my plow/daily driver truck is a 99 and has 230,000 on the clock and it's running like a champ. It's one of the most reliable diesel motors ever made. I think 03 was the last year for them. They didn't make insane power, something like 225hp and 500 ft/lbs, but honestly, that's more than enough to push a plow or pull most trailers.
> 
> If you go with a Ford 6.0, try to get a later year. The early ones, especially 03, had some problems that got fixed later in the production run.


7.3 Powerstroke was a beast.... but that is because Ford didn't make it lol! :laughing:

It was great.... but the Turbo's are notorious for blowing oil all over the place and blowin' crap up. Our fire station has had a couple. Older 7.3 PSD are great engines.... But sadly Ford decided to play with it and make what three models or so in like 2 or 3 years? The 7.3 is the only true POWERSTROKE.

The others are just a POWER-JOKE lol..... why gamble? when you could get a cummins that is guaranteed to work right! wesport and Duramax is reliable as well...... Too bad Ford shot themselves in the foot for a few years.... I love the truck...not the diesel they have though.


----------



## Dano879 (Dec 16, 2010)

i would go with a dodge 5.9 anywhere from 03 to 06. Dont get a ford they are just junk the new ones are good but get terrible gas milage the 6.0s are terrible the 6.4 arent anything special but if you can find a 7.3 with little rust and not many miles buy it that a great truck. Gm chevy both good trucks i just dont like the fact the the duramax is made by isuzu


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Everybody knocks IFS, but SFA trucks eat through front end parts way more often than IFS trucks do. I run them all.


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

got-h2o;1167356 said:


> Everybody knocks IFS, but SFA trucks eat through front end parts way more often than IFS trucks do. I run them all.


SFA burn through more, but require less aftermarket to get the best performance from the get-go.

SFA struggles in day-to-day driving and knocks around like a mother....but lets face it.... the components are over built and over stiff..... so they fail due to the lack of "flexibility" if you will 

IFS is a great idea, but has weak points. Now, weak points can be used to have controlled damage. They are purposely engineered to fail in a certain spot to lessen the cost of keeping that vehicle. Thus, the GM claim for cheapest ownership over the life of a vehicle and such.

BUT when I put a truck into commission, I would have to put a load booster of some sort on the Chevy. The SFA bears the constant weight better because of the nature of the engineering. SFA works with the load rather than against it, and it distributes it over a larger area.

Due to price of the vehicle, price to upfit a vehicle, and the time in the upfit..... it is cheaper to do it to an SFA ford.... IF NEW. If you are in the used market, I would suggest an IFS vehicle because it will cost you less after that 60K mile mark........

Don't ask me how I know this.... I've just been studying which truck will power my fleet in the future and learning from having both. My GM mechanic would support the remarks. We buy lightly used chevy trucks, new ford gassers, and new dodge diesels.... that is our policy.... unless an auction holds something for a lower number xysport like an EMT brush truck/service vehicle.... (good place to look for a buy)


----------



## snowsniper1 (Nov 26, 2006)

I have had about every diesel out there gm 6.2,6.5,6.6 fords 7.3 non turbo & turbo,6.0,6.4 dodges 5.9 in 12v,24v and cr with that being said and me being a gm guy my # 1 pick would be duramax.I have had almost all the duramax models one of my fav. was the lb7 if u upgrade the injectors great mpg's and power.I have 3 duramax right now with boss v's 2 9.2s and one 8.2 w wings, tbar's cranked up and moog front end parts no problem,alison trans slow in reverse, my # 2 pick would be super duty they handle the plows awesome, I like the 7.3 in my opion probably the best motor I have ever plowed with,the newer 6.0 is ok also,3 than dodge I had lots of front end,rust and tranny problems they pushed and handled the plows decent when every thing was working,cummins r awesome.auto is the only way to go.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

DaytonBioLawns;1167370 said:


> SFA burn through more, but require less aftermarket to get the best performance from the get-go.
> 
> SFA struggles in day-to-day driving and knocks around like a mother....but lets face it.... the components are over built and over stiff..... so they fail due to the lack of "flexibility" if you will
> 
> ...


Very well put, non biased statement there. I agree. There is definately things I do to my Ford b/c I can, things I would not put my GM's through. My Ford is a 1 ton SRW and actually has bigger springs than stock, so really comparing to my 2500's isn't fair either. F250s and such have been known for soft ass ends for years too though. My GM's have always carried MVP's flawlessly, and still ride great loaded or unloaded. My Super Duty is a friggan tank. It is the PERFECT truck for what I use it for. I leave the salt scales at 15-16k and run the truck loaded constantly. It works its ass off and handles it. BUT as you addressed with the flexibility, it doesn't.........therefore it bangs and clunks around no matter how often you address the front end issues. It tracks poorly down the highway, etc. It's a work truck, drives as such, and wears parts as such. Investing money into maintenance and repairs really doesn't bother me b/c the truck makes me a lot of money. The frustration comes from how frequently it happens and the downtime involved. But I suppose you'll have that with heavily used high miled fleet trucks.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

DaytonBioLawns;1167349 said:


> 7.3 Powerstroke was a beast.... but that is because Ford didn't make it lol! :laughing:
> 
> It was great.... but the Turbo's are notorious for blowing oil all over the place and blowin' crap up. Our fire station has had a couple. Older 7.3 PSD are great engines.... But sadly Ford decided to play with it and make what three models or so in like 2 or 3 years? The 7.3 is the only true POWERSTROKE.
> 
> The others are just a POWER-JOKE lol..... why gamble? when you could get a cummins that is guaranteed to work right! wesport and Duramax is reliable as well...... Too bad Ford shot themselves in the foot for a few years.... I love the truck...not the diesel they have though.


I knew this would not take long to turn into a Pissing match LOL. So your ragging on ford for not making there own diesels?? (not counting the new 6.7 psd) Well neither does dodge or GM so i don't see a big deal
And the Cummins is guaranteed to work??? I have worked on a few cummins that beg to differ. And just because they stayed a 5.9 from 89 to 07 does not mean the cummins didn't change numerous times 89-91,91-91,94-98,98-02,03-07. ALL major changes.
The big 3 all have there pro's and con's, pick what works for you. 
Robert


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Lol and not to continue the pissing match, but GM does make their own. Dmax has been 100% GM since 03 

And my 6.0 "Powerjoke" has 225k on it and works every day of its life. 

Nothing is "guaranteed". Everything has it's problems. I agree with Robert, pick what works for you.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

When I think Dirtymax, I think Isuzu. Last diesel GM made that I know of was the 6.5, But I could be wrong. Let it be known "THERE ALL JUNK, JUST SOME ARE WORSE THAN OTHERS"


----------



## Flawless440 (Dec 6, 2010)

I can't make my mind up, i have decided as long as its diesel. I am thinking i'm lookin at dodge for my next truck.


----------



## pvtben121 (Aug 22, 2010)

7.3 psd for plowing


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

got-h2o;1167518 said:


> Lol and not to continue the pissing match, but GM does make their own. Dmax has been 100% GM since 03
> 
> And my 6.0 "Powerjoke" has 225k on it and works every day of its life.
> 
> Nothing is "guaranteed". Everything has it's problems. I agree with Robert, pick what works for you.


The Duramax is built by DMAX ltd which is a JOINT venture between gm and Isuzu. If i remember correctly GM and Isuzu are both right at 50% owners of DMAX. Gm also owns 10% of Isuzu. This was true in 07-early 08, who knows what has changes since then.


----------



## bayfish (Aug 8, 2003)

I've been plowing with a 2000 F250 7.3 PSD short bed super cab for about 8 years now and it has done a great job. The motor and tranny have been bullet proof up to this point. I bought the truck new and it has 120K on it. 
Last year I bought a 2008 6.4 PSD F350 DRW stake body 2WD and put a 8'6" Boss plow on it and it worked great. 
This year I added a Boss plow to a 2005 6.0 PSD crew cab F250. I have plowed with it once so far this year, light snow, and so far so good. 
All diesel manufacturers have had to make constant changes to their engines due to the EPA emissions standards that have regulated sulfur down to almost 0 parts per million. Itreminds me of the 70's when they choked out the muscle cars with polution control devices.


----------



## Dano879 (Dec 16, 2010)

got-h2o;1167518 said:


> Lol and not to continue the pissing match, but GM does make their own. Dmax has been 100% GM since 03
> 
> And my 6.0 "Powerjoke" has 225k on it and works every day of its life.
> 
> Nothing is "guaranteed". Everything has it's problems. I agree with Robert, pick what works for you.


Hey i have heard some guys say those 6.0s sucks and i agree i know three guys that have em but the are old farts and take it easy on there trucks. I know a guy that has one and he beats the living crap out of the thing. he takes off from every stop like hes trying to get his best 1/4 mile time and he has had know problems. i heard that the turbos dont freeze up if you do beat the living crap out of em but idk maybe im wrong


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

rob_cook2001;1167754 said:


> The Duramax is built by DMAX ltd which is a JOINT venture between gm and Isuzu. If i remember correctly GM and Isuzu are both right at 50% owners of DMAX. Gm also owns 10% of Isuzu. This was true in 07-early 08, who knows what has changes since then.


Again, not to continue a pissing match, but it initially started as the joint venture you referred to, but Dmax has been soley owned by GM for years. This is back during the first gen...ie LB7. Anything after has been 100% GM. They bought Isuzu out.


----------



## Dano879 (Dec 16, 2010)

got-h2o;1167971 said:


> Again, not to continue a pissing match, but it initially started as the joint venture you referred to, but Dmax has been soley owned by GM for years. This is back during the first gen...ie LB7. Anything after has been 100% GM. They bought Isuzu out.


just talked to three guys tonight bout this topic and all of them said that dmax is made by isuzu which is part owned by gm but thats just what i heard


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

I cant beleive no one has mentioned the new ford 6.7... It has been reviewed extremely positively on tons of different places.. Go to the Dieselstop.com and look for this motor, everyone who has it says it is awesome. And even magazines have compared it to other competitors engines and it has exceeded expectations


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

Jguck25;1167991 said:


> I cant beleive no one has mentioned the new ford 6.7... It has been reviewed extremely positively on tons of different places.. Go to the Dieselstop.com and look for this motor, everyone who has it says it is awesome. And even magazines have compared it to other competitors engines and it has exceeded expectations


Again, it's cool but irrelevant considering it hasn't been out for over 1 year.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

got-h2o;1167971 said:


> Again, not to continue a pissing match, but it initially started as the joint venture you referred to, but Dmax has been soley owned by GM for years. This is back during the first gen...ie LB7. Anything after has been 100% GM. They bought Isuzu out.


We are not in a pissing match, just comparing facts lol

EDIT... Did some research. Isuzu and GM did start it as a joint venture, in 03 GM became the majority share holder (51%). As of 2009 Isuzu still owned 49% of DMAX. So you are right... But I don't think I am wrong lol


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

got-h2o;1167971 said:


> Again, not to continue a pissing match, but it initially started as the joint venture you referred to, but Dmax has been soley owned by GM for years. This is back during the first gen...ie LB7. Anything after has been 100% GM. They bought Isuzu out.


Say what you want about who owns what, but the DuraMax is and always has been half Japanese.
Not that this is a bad thing, but I disagree with the 100% GM line. It took the Japanese and the Germans to make the thing run.

My vote for the most reliable diesel is the Cummins, and let me tell you why after having one for the last 10 years. All diesels will need to be wrenched on and maintained over it's service life, and the Cummins is dirt simple and just so darn easy to work on. Plus there are companies that specialize in dropping a Cummins into ANYTHING.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Do any of you guys have a Cat in your truck I don't expect any in the little ones but 650 and up?


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Pinky Demon;1168002 said:


> Again, it's cool but irrelevant considering it hasn't been out for over 1 year.


Sorry, didnt realize he didnt want new..i must have misread.. since he is looking for slightly used I would personally stay away from the 6.4 diesel ford put in the 08-10 trucks, horrible gas mileage and I have heard a lot of stuff that isnt so great about them


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Jguck25;1168025 said:


> Sorry, didnt realize he didnt want new..i must have misread.. since he is looking for slightly used I would personally stay away from the 6.4 diesel ford put in the 08-10 trucks, horrible gas mileage and I have heard a lot of stuff that isnt so great about them


I guarantee you have never owned a 6.4 lol
The fuel mileage stock is not great, with some mods not bad at all. And they are a very reliable motor. Out of all the superduty's this 6.4 is the best one I have owned.
Robert


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jguck25;1168025 said:


> Sorry, didnt realize he didnt want new..i must have misread.. since he is looking for slightly used I would personally stay away from the 6.4 diesel ford put in the 08-10 trucks, horrible gas mileage and I have heard a lot of stuff that isnt so great about them


I'm going to have to disagree with your statement. But since it's Christmas, I'm going to leave it at that.
Merry Christmas!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

Merry Chirstmas to you too  
No I have never owned a 6.4, It is just what I have heard from my summertime boss who owns one. F350 Dump and we only get around 9 mpgs. So no i have never owned one but i have experience with them, and yes overall it is reliable, i was just thinking of the mileage on it and the few problems that we did end up having with the motor and fuel system. I was in no way trying to knock ford, I just had heard that this wasnt the best diesel engine they had put in them.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I am going to quit adding to this thread... with all respect lol.
Merry christmas Everyone.
Robert


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a 2011 F350 CrewCab 6.7 PSD and absolutely LOVE it. The fuel economy while plowing is the best I have every had in 36 years of plowing snow !!! It has a 8'2" Boss Poly VXT and a Salt Dogg SPHE 2000 Poly V-Box spreader. Absolutely the best plowing setup I have ever owned !!!


----------



## Jguck25 (Oct 30, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1168048 said:


> I am going to quit adding to this thread... with all respect lol.
> Merry christmas Everyone.
> Robert


What exactly is wrong with my post? I was giving my honest opinion that was based off of experience. Is your opinion the only one that counts? Yes i agreed that it is a good motor, just i had heard that it was not the best.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Jguck25;1168175 said:


> What exactly is wrong with my post? I was giving my honest opinion that was based off of experience. Is your opinion the only one that counts? Yes i agreed that it is a good motor, just i had heard that it was not the best.


Nothing is wrong with your post.. Or anyone else for that matter. And EVERYONE'S opinion counts. Thats why we have threads like this, to get a group consensus. I just said I am done because I believe I have added my 2 cents about 4 times LOL
Robert


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

DaytonBioLawns;1167349 said:


> 7.3 Powerstroke was a beast.... but that is because Ford didn't make it lol! :laughing:
> 
> It was great.... but the Turbo's are notorious for blowing oil all over the place and blowin' crap up. Our fire station has had a couple. Older 7.3 PSD are great engines.... But sadly Ford decided to play with it and make what three models or so in like 2 or 3 years? The 7.3 is the only true POWERSTROKE.
> 
> The others are just a POWER-JOKE lol..... why gamble? when you could get a cummins that is guaranteed to work right! wesport and Duramax is reliable as well...... Too bad Ford shot themselves in the foot for a few years.... I love the truck...not the diesel they have though.


The 6.7L in the 2011 Ford is the only Powerstroke that Ford has made. Navistar(International) has made all of Ford's diesels previously. Starting back in the '80's it was the 6.7L IDI N/A, 7.3L IDI N/A, 7.3L IDI Turbo, 7.3L DI Turbo(non-intercooled till 1999), 6.0L DI Turbo, 6.4L DI Turbo. After the 6.0L warranty issue that landed in federal courts between Ford and Navistar the took the R&D of diesels in house around 2005 to start building todays 6.7L. It wasn't Ford that shot themselves in the foot, it was Navistar that shot them in the back.

On a side note, the biggest issue that the 6.0L has is when they don't get worked. The ones that work have little to no problems compared to the ones that sit around only to pull a camper 3-5 times a year.


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

ok guys to make a it a little more clear. maybe i didnt put it out there as i wanted it to be.

im a diesel tech as well. i can work on anything and make it work correctly. im looking for the what has been the most reliable truck over the years and is proven it. im not looking for this truck is better cause its ford deal. i dont want a new truck. new trucks do no appeal to me at all. i have no interest in one at all. im not on board of all that emmissions stuff. i do like to make a little power out of trucks as im pushing 650 up to 800 with a little tuning on mine.

what im looking for is the best all around truck that i can get into and drive to work. plow a mall with and drive it home day after day. can the duramax handle a 9.2 vxt with wings? i had a duramax in the past and i loved it. it was a ex cab long bed. i did not have and timbrens in the front. i had a boss 8 footer on it and it worked well. i had stock h2 rims and tires on it with a little bit trimming. i turned the keys just a hair if i remember right.

my cummins is a very loud truck. it smokes like crazy. it just doesnt have much curb appeal to a customer when i pull up and have to yell at them or shut it down. its big tall and make alot of noise. hard to plow at night when i wake everyone up if i do any resisdential with just the sound of the truck.

with them facts said im leaning more towards and a duramax. comfy ride, good mileage, descent power, strong in any stock app. im just curious if it can handle the weight of the plow?


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

09dieselguy;1168474 said:


> ok guys to make a it a little more clear. maybe i didnt put it out there as i wanted it to be.
> 
> im a diesel tech as well. i can work on anything and make it work correctly. im looking for the what has been the most reliable truck over the years and is proven it. im not looking for this truck is better cause its ford deal. i dont want a new truck. new trucks do no appeal to me at all. i have no interest in one at all. im not on board of all that emmissions stuff. i do like to make a little power out of trucks as im pushing 650 up to 800 with a little tuning on mine.
> 
> ...


It sounds like you have already made up your mind as to what truck you want. A GMC/Checvy 3500 will hold a plow just fine, if you are looking for the front end to stay up while holding the plow up a set of timbrens will do the job without going crazy in front end mods. The Duramax is for sure the quietest till the '08 model year when the 6.4L was introduced, but that has a lot of emmisions equipment on it and sounds like it is too new for you anyhow. The 6.0 and 7.3 were definitely quieter than their Cummins counterpart year for year, but you could definitely hear them coming down the street as well.


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

At this point I'd never buy a new GM or Dodge, something about all those dollars they "borrowed" from our government..or us.

That said, if I were buying used, my first choice would be a '99-'03 F350 with the 7.3, if I could find one with decent mileage. Second choice would be a 1 ton Dodge with a Cummins. I'm not a fan of GM, and particularly of IFS. Ball joints and axle u joints wear, it's as simple as that. If you're not making enough money with your truck where replacing them is a big issue, then you better get into a different line of work.


----------



## D&E (Nov 7, 2010)

Diesel Guy, you just described at 7.3. Go pick one up and make some money. payup


----------



## DaytonBioLawns (May 20, 2010)

Jguck25;1167991 said:


> I cant beleive no one has mentioned the new ford 6.7... It has been reviewed extremely positively on tons of different places.. Go to the Dieselstop.com and look for this motor, everyone who has it says it is awesome. And even magazines have compared it to other competitors engines and it has exceeded expectations


We got a 6.7 PSD BRAND SPANKEN NEW! At our local fire house..... It had less than 50 hours of service and I was wrenching on it..... They put lines on the A/C that rubbed under the hood...

All I have to say is that it is VERY untested..... Let someone else fail with it....

The truck was down for an inner dually problem and those lines blowing crap all over the brand new truck.

My father is the fire chief and he and I do this Landscape/Plow/Service stuff together.... So we were at a ball game and had two medics go down at once so we left. In order to help get it in service we all wrenched on it. We had a service man, two firemen, my father, and myself...... I'm not a twp. worker so I did as little wrenching as possible.... but those are crammed under that hood and I'm the skinniest of those old men.... LOL so I had to help in some area.

A trip back to the dealer after we patched her up and cleared her for being drivable. The dealer said they had a few in already..... (and this was when the trucks were brand new).

Can't hate on ford too much though. The station has a "retired" ambulance with over 300K miles on it sitting... RUSTING AWAY!!! and it is a beaut of a truck... 7.3 IDI non turbo.... great truck.... Meanwhile the 7.3 turbo went out of service for blowing oil out of the turbo for the third time and needed rebuilt.....

I'd say that the tested designs are out there and are spoken. The classic 7.3L PSD and the 12V Cummins are great motors.

Someone made a remark about CAT as well. Very good engines. Will last you...hmmm a century or rust away before they break too much. CAT just has a bulkier design, that is aimed at over-the-road trucks and it weighs too much to put most CAT's into a light duty or class 4/5 vehicles.

Look into a low mileage truck with a 5.9 or a 7.3 and you will be golden if you are a diesel tech. I'd expect a million miles out of either one! and when it starts to go just put another in and you could have another decade.

If you put a 5.9 into an F450 and use it for what you described..... you could tune and put money in it and get great power and fuel economy and wouldn't have to worry about the weight or stresses on the truck at all. Most of us could get by with a 3/4 ton and just like to have bigger trucks for our ego's on here :laughing:....... But thats okay because I am building up a 5500 order..... 6.7 Cummins.... Service body, fifth wheel auto wrecker, under body compressor, MIG welder, and every tool you could imagine  I plan on it being my last truck! (and I'm 18; got a couple more years before I can outfit and but it all.... I just got an F250 I have to get more work for in the mean time xysport)


----------



## 09dieselguy (Nov 18, 2007)

being a diesel guy and owning a 05 duramax in the past i know what the trucks are capeable of. i used fords all summer and there is always something with the ford trucks. i was working on them all summer long. the 6.0 was the best truck we had. we had 2 of them. water pumps on both. both trucks has egr problems in the past. i put a egr plates on them with no problems to date. the one had head gasket issues as well. both had trans issues as well. this are stock trucks with no power adders at all. completely stock with around 60k on them. the 7.3 was a gutless turd imo. it pulled a 26 foot enclosed trailer daily with 2 60s a 52 and a 40 and a walker that was loaded with lawn equipment. the truck hated to pull it. also burned a trans up in that this summer. even though it has 200k on it it was not a good truck. i would how ever try a 6.0 that i own for a truck. they go pretty well. i am leaning torwards another duramax as i didnt have any real problems with the truck other then a wheel bearing and injector harness that i fixed. the truck got pretty good mileage and it worked well. it just needed a set of timbrens to hold the weight of the v plow and a little bit of lift to make it a real truck.i own a cummins now that i i push a 9.2 v on and it drops close to a inch when i pick the plow up. i love the straight axle trucks but i need something that is more customer friendly. my truck is loud and does blow smoke. being completely aftermarket it has its advantages and disadvantages. its not really customer friendly. yes its a bullet proof truck but im looking for a new cleaner looking truck for curb appeal.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...rds=25&cardist=39&standard=false&rdpage=thumb

my favorite around your area......

http://www.autotrader.com/fyc/vdp.j...rds=25&cardist=39&standard=false&rdpage=thumb


----------

